# Wrong NH Net for New Holland Baler?



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I went to the dealer this morning to get more 67" net for my BR 7090 and they give me a roll that said is was specifically for and 855 or856 i cant remember. I started baling stalks and have been having serious issues with the net tearing badly. I didnt think the net mattered that much i thought edge wrap was edge wrap. Is there a possibility this wrap will not work with my baler?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a lot of problems with cover edge in my 648. I come to find out later it's not supposed to be used in my baler. It tore or wouldn't cut at all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Every guy that gets net from me for NH balers gets the 64".They tell me the wider net can get caught in some chains on end of feed rollers.*

*Not a NH guy just repeating what i've been told.*


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't the 855 a chain baler that was twine only??

Yes NH will get net in the sprockets/ chains beside the chamber, even with 64". NH are you listening?

Net tearing in corn stalks could be from too much pressure on the belts, especially if the windrow shape is poor.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

That is what the package says i have benn running belt tension around 800 psi and windrows look great. Very discouraging having a brand new baler fail like this. NH rep told me you have to rhn the new CNH net through the baler. I figured net was net.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Your NH rep is full of crap if he told you that you have to run NH net._

_Big difference in nets,some are made quite thin to cheapen them up._


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

ya I understand that. I have tried the cheap white net its fine. It tears easy and you need to wrap it more. And can tear when picked up off frozen ground but I have never had any problems with New Holland net due to the better quality. Is it silly to think its ok to spend more on good net and have better bale integrity than saving a little per bale? I want my customers to have good quality bales. Thanks


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> NH rep told me you have to rhn the new CNH net through the baler


That is bogus. Is the NH net they are selling you the black extruded stuff or regular knitted net? The original "official NH branded net" was a black extruded product.

The best net I have used on stalks SO FAR has been Prichett 64" net. I have used Magnet and the standard issue Cordex/Netex with no problems. Cordex also sells Netex extreme which would be better suited for stalks.

800 psi is reasonable unless: (a) the stalks are wet or (







the windrow shape is poor.

How are you making a windrow?

What do your bales look like when they come out?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya the net i was useing was the black extruded stuff. We chopped with batwing.and used a 10 wheel V rake. Very nice windrow fast cores made. Bales looked absolutly perfect. Square and tight. I just had tremendous problems with the 67" fastnet the black stuff makjng the bales 72" but if i backed it down to 68" there was not net tearing issues. Now that i got 63" fast net i have no problems at any size. But its brand new net prolly made this year and the other 67" looks like its 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There was an 855 net baler and it used the 67" black net. The 855 was a 66" wide baler. The black net is stronger than the white. Talked to a guy yesterday who was having problems with the bales exploding with 5 wraps of white net in cornstalks. He installed the black net and had no problem after that.

As far as the net getting into sprockets there is a shield available that blocks off the open area so it can not fall out into the chain area. When using 67" wide net and for that matter even 64" net there is a baffle available with "wings" on each end to conatain the net bettter in the bale chamber.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Ya the net i was useing was the black extruded stuff.


You thread the net differently with the extruded net then the weaved net in the NH balers.
Not sure if you were having issue with that but perhaps it will help someone else.

Again I'm not a NH baler guy but thats what I've been told.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I just had tremendous problems with the 67" fastnet the black stuff makjng the bales 72" but if i backed it down to 68" there was not net tearing issues


72" on the monitor or 72" on the tape measure? Personally, I never run over 70" on the monitor, tape measure says bales are at 72". Between slight calibration error, belt stretch, how much bale fill occurs after full bale alarm, I like to have a couple inches of "cushion".
Local _former_ NH baler o/o used to do a horrible job in stalks, blown up bales everywhere. One thing I noticed was that the bales seemed to be larger than 72". I finished a field of stalks for him after his 780 burned.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yea oversized bales cause net problems.And other problems.I think there is a way to tell in the Vermeer monitor how many over sized bales were made with [email protected] 75" monitor says oversize and net wrap cycle starts,If you have net on pause.*

*On the other hand some guys will make a 5' tall bale and charge the same as guy making a 6' bale.*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I never run over 66" on my 780. Tried baling at 72" one time. Did about 5 bales and put a little too much hay in the next bale before I stopped to wrap. The bale locked up and the clutch started slipping, then smoking by the time I figure out what was going on and got the PTO shut off. What a mess! Never again!

Also, I use Titan net wrap--seems to be the only brand available in this area.

Ralph


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I baled a bunch of hay today and i think 68 to 70" is working best. No torn net . The full size 72" is just pushing it i think .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Is 800psi enough ; on our BR 7060 we run in the 2000psi range for most crops But I have never rolled stalks with it.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya 800 was plenty to make a tight bale. I bale hay at 1500 and they are so tight a finger mail is all you can get in.


----------

